# Giorgio Armani Designer Shaping Foundation for Bridal etc



## macmistress (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi girls, 

I use this foundation on myself, i feel like its the one foundation out of all ive tried to be most suitable. Howeever I am wondering if it would be good for brides, bridesmaids or party, fashion etc? Anyone ever used these products rather than the studio fix? I actually find the armani easier to blend. 

Second question,

what if she wants to look good in real and in photography? Ive noticed most mac foundations come out really ghostly when flash is used etc. how about kroylons? I need to use makeup that clients would be familiar with.


----------



## macmistress (Feb 1, 2010)

hey guys, someone please be a darling and put ure two pennies in


----------



## mistella (Feb 22, 2010)

the shaping cream is amazing (mylah morales who is rihanna's makeup artist uses this on her a lot)
i love giorgio armani luminous silk also..
cinema secrets thinned out with moisturizer also looks great on brides, tv, print


----------

